# Weekly Competition 2018-39



## Mike Hughey (Sep 25, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *F U R' U F U' R2 U2 
*2. *U R2 F R' F U' F U2 F' U2 
*3. *U' R' F' U F R' F R' U' 
*4. *U R' F U' F2 R U2 F' U2 
*5. *R F' U F R U2 F' U' R 

*3x3x3
1. *F2 L U2 L' U2 R' D2 U2 R U2 L' D B2 U' L U R' F' R B D 
*2. *B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D F2 U B2 D2 U' R' U' L D L2 R2 B' L B2 U2 
*3. *U B2 D L2 B2 D F2 U' L2 D2 F2 R F' L2 R' F R2 B' F D' R2 
*4. *D R2 L' F D' B U' R L2 U' F R2 F' D2 L2 B2 U2 B R2 B' L2 
*5. *U D R2 L2 B' R U2 B' R' U' F2 B2 L' D2 R L B2 L B2 D2 

*4x4x4
1. *F D' Fw' R Uw U L' Uw' Rw2 D' L2 D2 Uw2 U B2 Uw' Rw F' Uw2 Rw2 R' B2 F' Uw2 U L' R B' Uw2 L' B2 Rw F L' D' Fw2 D2 L2 B' Uw'
*2. *R2 Fw2 L D2 Fw Uw2 U2 B L2 D2 Uw2 U' B' F Rw2 R2 U' F L' B2 F2 Rw' R' Uw Fw2 D2 R2 D2 Uw L2 D' L D2 F' D R' Uw2 B' Fw' F'
*3. *F' D2 Rw D' Uw2 Fw' Rw' B' Fw L Uw R' B2 Uw2 B2 L B2 Fw' R2 B2 F2 Uw2 F Rw2 U2 B Uw' Rw2 U Rw Fw2 D Fw2 Uw2 F' Rw2 Uw' U2 Fw2 L
*4. *L B2 F' Uw' U' F2 U' R' D Uw Rw D Rw2 Fw Uw2 U2 Rw' B Rw2 F' Rw2 R2 D' Uw Fw' F2 R2 D' Fw2 U' R' D' Rw R' Uw U B Rw D' Uw
*5. *U' L B Fw' Rw2 Uw' Rw R2 U2 F2 Rw' R2 Fw2 Rw2 R Fw D F Uw' Rw R' B2 R2 B Rw F D L' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' U' F2 D Uw' Fw' D2 U2 R'

*5x5x5
1. *F R' Uw' F Rw Fw2 L' Lw2 R F2 U2 Bw' Fw2 F2 U Bw2 F' U2 B Dw' U2 L Dw' Fw' Uw2 R' Uw2 R Fw' Dw2 Uw2 B' D' R U2 Lw2 D2 R F' D' Bw2 F' L2 Uw' B Fw2 L Rw' R2 B' D2 R D2 Dw' Uw Rw F' Lw Rw2 Dw
*2. *Lw2 Fw' Dw Lw2 D' Bw' R D Uw U2 F R B2 Fw' Dw2 Fw2 U L' Bw2 Fw2 Rw Dw Lw2 Dw2 Uw' U' L Bw' Fw L' Lw' F' D2 Rw' Fw' R U Lw Fw2 Dw F2 Uw' Lw Fw' U' F Lw' B2 Bw' F' Dw' B2 Bw2 U L' D' L2 Dw' Uw' U2
*3. *Rw2 U' Fw D' Uw U2 L Lw' Rw' B Rw2 Fw2 L Lw Bw' Lw Bw2 Lw' D' Lw F Uw F2 Dw' B2 L2 Uw2 U' B2 L' R' B' Rw F U R2 Fw2 R Uw' L' U' L2 Lw Rw2 R' Uw' U2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' F' Dw Uw F U' L2 Lw2 D U2 Fw
*4. *D' Fw' F L' F2 U2 Rw2 R2 B2 F D2 Dw' L Lw2 Rw2 B2 Fw' D2 R' Fw Rw R Uw' Bw F' L2 Uw Bw' R B2 D' Lw' Bw2 Fw2 L D' U2 L' B F Rw2 Uw2 R2 F' D2 Uw Lw' Rw' Uw U F2 Uw2 Fw' Dw' L2 B2 L' Lw' Dw Bw2
*5. *D2 Uw2 Fw' Lw' B F L2 B2 F' L2 R' Bw2 R2 B' Fw' Rw D' Uw L Fw' Rw' U' F D2 R' D' Rw B D' R' Dw' L Dw U' L Dw2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 R B2 Dw2 Fw U B2 Bw' Fw' F Rw' D' F2 Rw Fw Lw B2 L B2 U2 B Rw'

*6x6x6
1. *2F' R' D U' B 2B 2F 2L 3F2 F' 2R2 F2 3U2 2U' 2F2 U2 2B2 R' 2F' 3R 2R R 2U2 2B' 2F2 L F' 2D 2F2 3U 2L' 2D2 3U R2 2U' 3F2 L2 3R' R B2 2B' 2F 3U' 3F2 2U' 2F 2R 3F' 2R2 D' 2U U' 3R D 2U R2 3U' L' 2U2 2F' 3R' 2R2 R 3U' 2F2 2L2 2R' U' 3R2 F'
*2. *2D' 2U2 3R2 F' 2L' B F 3R' 3F 2L2 U' 2B' 3F 3R 2R R2 B' 2F2 2D' F' 2U2 2B F' L B' 2B' 2R2 B' 2B F' 3U2 3R 2D2 2F' 2L2 R' B' 3U' B' 3F U' B 2B 2D2 B' R2 2B' 2R D2 3R2 F' 2L' R B2 F2 R' D2 2D F' 3R B L2 2U U' B 2R2 B2 L2 3U2 U2
*3. *U 3R2 U2 2B' 2R' 2F2 F' D 3U U 2B' L2 B2 L' R' B2 2D 3U2 2L' 2R D B' 3F2 3U2 U' L R' 3F' 2D' 2F' 2D2 2B2 2R' B2 2B' 3F2 L2 F' 2L 2R R 3F2 L 2B 2U 2B2 F2 2U2 L' 2B2 2F' L2 2R 2D' 3U' 2R U' 3R F' 2L2 3R D' 2U' 2L2 2R' D 2B' 3F' F 3R
*4. *3U 2U2 U R D' U 2L2 R2 U2 R2 2B2 2L 3R' 2U R' 2U 2B 3F2 R' 2F' L 2R' 2F2 R' 3F' U2 B2 2D' U2 3F2 F D' 2L2 3R 3F2 2F 2U2 2B' 3U' U 3F' 2R' 3U 2R' R D2 2R2 D' B' 2F' 2R D2 2L2 D' F' 2D' U' F' 2L2 2B2 2F2 2D 2R2 3U' 2B L 3R2 2B2 2R2 R2
*5. *F 2L' 3F' U2 F' 2D U L' 3U' F' U2 B' D' 2D2 3U2 2U' U' L' 2U' 3R2 2U' 2R' U F2 2R2 2D' U2 L2 2L 2R' B' R2 F2 2R2 R 2U' 2L' 2D B2 R' 2U B2 2F 3U2 B' 2B' U' 2F' 2L 3R 2D' L2 2D R' 3F D2 3U' 2L' 2F F' U' 2L' 2F' 2D' B' D' L2 2L2 2B' 2F'

*7x7x7
1. *2U 3R 2R' B2 3D2 B' F2 2L' D' 2D2 3D' 3R2 3D L2 2U2 2L2 3R B2 3R2 3U' U2 2L F2 3L' U 2B' 3D U 3B2 3U 3B' F 3R 3D 2U2 3B2 2D B 2D2 3U' 3B2 3F 2F2 U' L 2R' 3D 2U' U' 3B' 3F' 2R 2D' 3D2 U' L2 2F2 3U' 2L 2R' 2U B2 2B 2D' 3U' 2U2 2B' 2L 2R' 3B2 D U' 2L' 2R 3F L 2L2 3L' R U2 2B2 F R2 U2 2L' 3D 2F 2D2 3L 3R 3D' 2U' 3B2 2U' 2L2 3R 2F' 2U2 2R' B'
*2. *2B2 F2 3D 3B2 D' F2 U 3L 2F2 3D2 2U B' 2R B' 3L D L' D' L' R 2B' 3F D 2D' 3D2 U2 2R2 D 2U 3B 2F' F 2L2 2B' 3F 2F 2D 2L' 3L 2R2 3U2 L' 3L2 3R 2R2 B 3L 2D' 2U L' R2 D' 3B 2R2 2U B' 2B' D 3D' 3U 2B D2 3F' U2 L 3L R2 3F 2R 2B2 3D2 3B2 3D2 2B' D' 3U' 3F 2R U2 L2 3L' F2 2U' 3B2 U' 3B' 2F 3U B' L 2U' R2 3B' L2 2L 3B' F' 3R B 2B
*3. *2D2 3U' 2U2 F2 2R2 2D 3F 2L' 3L 3B' 3F2 3L 3U2 2B' 2F2 2L2 2B' F' U2 2B2 3R2 2F D 2D 3U2 U 2B' 3F' 3D2 2L' 3L' R2 2D' L2 2D' U' F' 2L' R2 2F2 F' 2D 2U' 3F L' 3R' 2R2 2B 3R 3D 3U 3B' 2F2 3L2 3R 2R 2D' 3R' 2R' R' 3F D 3F2 L2 3B' 2F2 F2 2U 3F' D2 2U' U L 2R2 R2 2D B2 3R' D 3F' 2L' 3R2 R2 2D 2U2 U2 2L' D2 L' 2F' L 2L' U2 L2 3D2 2B' 2F2 3R' 3D2 3U2
*4. *2F 2R' R 3B2 L' 3L2 R D U' 2B 2L 3D' 3F 2F' 3R' D' 2D' U2 R' 2D 2U U 2B D' U B 3F2 F L2 F L2 3R2 2R' 3U2 2U' L 3R' B' 3F 2F' L' B 2B2 3B' 3U' 3F' 2U2 2L 3L F 2D' 3U' U 2R2 3D2 2U2 2B 2F F 3D2 R D' 2L' 3B 3U 3B' U 2B' 3U2 3L2 2R 3B2 2F U R' 2D2 3D2 B L 2L2 3F 2L' 3R 3D' 3F' F' 2L' R2 U B 2B 3R2 2B2 R 3B' 2R 3D 2U2 2L2 2F2
*5. *3F L 2L2 2R 3U 3F 3D 3U' 3B R' 3F 2D2 2U' 3F 3R' 3F2 2F2 L' 2L D' 3U2 B2 2B D2 2D 2B 2F2 L 2L2 3B' 3D' 3U2 2F2 D' R2 B 2B 2U B' 3F2 3D' U2 3L' R2 2B2 F2 3R 2R' R' 2U 3F 3R' 2B2 3D' 3F2 2D2 3L' 3U' U2 B2 3F' 3L2 3F 2U B' F2 3L' 3R2 3U U' 2F2 2L' 2F' 3R' 2B 2F2 D' 3D' 3B2 2F 3U2 L' 2F' D2 F 2D 2R B 3B F 2L' 2U 2F D2 U2 2B2 3U 3R' 2F2 2D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F' U' R2 U2 F R' U2 R' 
*2. *R2 F U' R' F R U' R' U2 
*3. *U' F2 U' F U2 F' R2 F R' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F' L B' R2 L' D' F2 R' L' B2 F' L2 D2 L2 F' B' D L2 B2 F2 Rw Uw2
*2. *F2 D U2 F2 U' D2 L R' F D' L2 B2 U' F L' U B2 R' U F Rw Uw
*3. *B D U2 B2 F2 D' U' F2 B2 R2 L D U F2 U2 R2 L' U R2 U Rw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *L' F R Uw2 B Fw2 R2 B' F2 R Uw F' R Uw' R D R B' F2 L' F' L2 B' Fw U2 Fw D2 Uw2 F' D L2 D F' D2 B' L2 R2 Uw L2 F'
*2. *Uw' Fw Uw U2 B2 L2 Rw' B' Uw2 Fw F U2 R Uw2 B' F2 Uw B2 L2 R2 F2 D' L' U' B2 D U R D Uw Fw F L2 U' L' Rw Uw' Rw2 R' Uw'
*3. *Uw' U2 Fw F2 Rw' R F' L' Rw2 D2 R2 Uw2 U Fw' L R2 Uw' Fw U' R' U' B2 L2 D' U2 Fw2 F D U F' L Rw2 B' F' L2 R' U' Rw' D' U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Rw2 Fw R Dw B' D' Dw' Lw D2 Uw' U' L' F2 Uw R Bw Dw2 Rw D Lw2 Dw Uw2 U' B' Bw' L' U Lw Dw2 U Lw2 Rw2 Dw Fw' F Uw U2 L' B2 D Rw2 Uw' Lw' U' Lw Rw' Uw2 Lw' Dw2 Rw R D' Dw2 R' B F Dw2 R2 D2 Uw2
*2. *Dw' U2 F2 D' Dw2 L' D F2 D L Rw' Bw' U Fw L' Lw2 Bw Lw2 Rw R2 B' Fw Lw' Dw2 Uw2 U' Lw B' F2 D Lw Rw2 Bw2 F L2 Rw2 R2 B2 Fw2 R' Bw' L' Lw F' Rw2 R' B Lw Rw D2 Rw2 R Dw B' R2 Fw' D Uw2 L2 Rw'
*3. *D U' R' B Bw' Fw Rw2 R B Dw Bw' Uw' L' Lw2 Rw2 R' Bw2 D2 Uw U Lw' D2 B' Uw Lw R Bw F D' F D' Lw2 R2 Bw2 Rw2 R' Fw' F2 L R2 Uw L2 Uw' U' Fw D Bw' Fw F Dw Bw2 Fw2 F' D2 U2 L2 U' Bw2 Lw2 Rw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *R2 2B2 3R 2R 2F2 2R2 U' 2R' F' L2 D2 3U2 2U 3F F2 3R2 R2 D 2D2 F2 3R' 2R2 3U' R2 2B 3F2 2F2 R' 2D' F D2 B2 2F' L 2R 3U 2U2 B' 3F L2 2B2 R' D' 3U L' 3U2 2U U R2 D' 3U2 2L 2R B2 2B D' R 3F' R2 2U 3R 2U B R' F U' 2F 2U 2R U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3D2 3R 3F2 3D2 L 3R' 2F 3L' 3U2 L' 2L' B 2L' 3R 3D2 2U 2R' U2 3B' 3U 2F 2L2 2D 2B 2F 3U F' 2L 3R 2B2 R 3B 2F2 3U2 2U 2B' 2D2 U 3L' 3R' 2R 2U2 3B' 3F2 L' 3R 2F 2D 2B2 3L2 3D B2 L2 3R2 R U L R B' 3F' L 2F 2L' 2U' B2 3U 3R 2R' 3F' 2L 2B 3F 3R' 3D' R2 B2 L 3R 2R2 2U 3R' 2F 2D' 2L' 3R 2R2 F2 3L 2F2 2U L' 2L R 2U2 3B2 L' 3L2 3R2 3B 2L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *D B R L2 F2 B L' F B L2 B2 U D F2 L' F2 R2 F' D Rw2 Uw'
*2. *R' B' U2 B L U F D L2 F2 D B2 R' B U' R D R F2 R' U' Fw' Uw2
*3. *D F' U B R' U2 L' R' U B2 D' F' U' B L' F' R2 U D' Rw2 Uw'
*4. *F2 B R' B' F2 L' F2 R' U B2 U2 D' B R2 U2 L' R' U2 B Rw Uw'
*5. *U R U' D' F U2 L U' B' R U R2 F B2 D F' B R2 B' U Rw Uw'
*6. *B L2 B2 L' B2 R' L' B2 L' B U2 D F2 L' F R' D R F B2 Rw2
*7. *L2 B U L2 R' D2 R2 D L' D2 L D2 B D U2 L D' L U2 B' L Fw'
*8. *R2 D2 U L' U2 B D' B2 U R B2 D2 R D' U2 B2 F2 D' B' F Rw Uw2
*9. *L2 B D2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 L' B R U' R2 U F D2 F' Rw Uw
*10. *L U' D2 L2 U' R2 D R2 L2 F2 D R U R2 U2 D L' F2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*11. *L B' L' R D' L2 U R2 F2 L' U2 B D' B' R2 D B2 L R Fw Uw'
*12. *B' F L2 F' B L2 R' U L U R B F2 U2 B' R F R2 F2 B2 Rw' Uw'
*13. *R' U F2 D2 U' F2 L U2 R2 D' B' U2 R' D U' L F' R' U' Fw Uw2
*14. *F2 R2 D' R2 D R' D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 L D B' F L' F2 R' D2 F2 R' Fw' Uw'
*15. *R' U' B' U2 B U D B2 R D F' L2 B' D' U2 R F B R2 F' Rw Uw
*16. *F' U' D' F' D' U2 F2 L2 U2 L' D' R B2 D2 U2 B R' B F' Rw Uw
*17. *L2 B' D B D' R' L F' R' L' B2 U F L' U2 D2 R' F' L2 R2 Fw Uw'
*18. *R F2 R2 B2 U D' R2 D B F2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 D L' F R L2 Fw Uw2
*19. *U D' L' B' F R U D2 L2 R' U2 B' L2 R' B' U L2 R' B2 Rw'
*20. *R U2 F' B2 U R U' D B R U2 B' R L2 B2 R' B' F U' D2 B Rw Uw'
*21. *R F2 L B' U D R2 F R L2 U B2 L F B U2 B' D2 R2 Fw Uw2
*22. *F' R D2 B' D L2 B F' U' B2 U R' F2 B2 R' U R2 F' B2 R2 Fw' Uw
*23. *R B D2 B2 R U2 F' D' B2 F R L2 B D' U2 R U2 F D' Rw2 Uw2
*24. *R F D U R U B U F' R F' R2 U2 R' L2 F' R' D' L2 D' U' Rw Uw'
*25. *R L U' D' B' R F U F' D2 L' B U' D R F' R' F U2 Rw' Uw'
*26. *L2 F' R D2 U' B2 D' F B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 R' L2 B' R Fw'
*27. *B2 U2 B2 D2 U' F L U B2 L R D B' U' B2 D' L' R' D B2 Rw' Uw2
*28. *D' U2 R2 D2 B' U' R D2 F L' U' R U R' U' D' B' D2 R2 L2 Fw Uw'
*29. *B2 F2 L R2 U R U2 F' D' R' F' R' D B R2 L' D F B2 Rw Uw'
*30. *U L' R' U' B' D' F2 L2 B' R' D2 L' U2 B' R' F2 U D L' F D Rw2 Uw2
*31. *F' U F R' D' U L2 F D2 L' D' R F2 D L' D F' U' F2 D' B' Rw2 Uw'
*32. *D U2 F U' D F2 U2 F2 L' R' D F R' L' U' R2 U B2 L' F2 Rw Uw2
*33. *R F L' R' U2 L' F2 B D2 F U F D' L2 R2 U2 D2 L2 D R Fw' Uw2
*34. *R' D2 B R' D2 F2 D2 U B' L2 B2 F R' D F' U R' B2 L2 Fw Uw2
*35. *L R D2 R L2 F' B2 D2 U' R L2 D B L' D' R' B2 U D2 B2 
*36. *B2 L' B F2 U' B' R2 U2 F B R D F U2 R2 B L' B' L2 Fw Uw2
*37. *B' U2 D' F' D' U2 R2 L' U' D' B R2 D B D L2 U R2 U D' R' Fw' Uw'
*38. *U D L B' F R' L U F' B L' D2 U' B2 L' D' F R2 D Rw' Uw'
*39. *U L' R' F2 D2 R F2 L2 F L D2 U2 F2 L B L' B' R2 D2 U' B' Rw2 Uw'
*40. *U' R L' D' B2 D' L D2 F D' F2 L2 R2 U2 B' F R' D' B Rw2 Uw'
*41. *R' L2 D U2 F L' B' U F' L R2 F' D2 L2 U' B R2 F' D R2 Fw' Uw2
*42. *R' F U' R2 B D2 U' F L2 D' U' L2 F L' D R' B L' F2 Rw Uw
*43. *R F D R2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R F U2 L2 B2 F2 L' B' L' R' B' R U Rw Uw'
*44. *B D2 R2 F2 U' F L' F U2 B' U' L' B2 L' U2 R F' U L' Fw' Uw
*45. *D' U2 R L U2 F' B R F B U2 R' B R2 U2 D' L2 U B2 L' Fw Uw2
*46. *F2 B R F2 U' R' U' B2 D2 U2 F R' B' R2 L U L B2 R2 D B Rw2 Uw'
*47. *F' L2 U' D2 F' L2 D R' D2 L2 F' L' D B' R2 B2 R B' L F Rw' Uw'
*48. *R' F' D F' L B' F D2 L2 D R F L2 B2 L' R2 D' F2 B2 D' Fw Uw'
*49. *F U D' L' R U2 R2 U' F L' R' F' R2 U L' D2 U' L' F2 U Fw' Uw
*50. *F' R2 F U F2 D' R L2 D' R2 F' U' R' B' F2 L U2 L U2 R F2 Rw' Uw2
*51. *R2 L2 D2 U B' U' D' B2 U2 F2 R2 U' F' L U L2 F U' F' Rw Uw2
*52. *D L R' B R D' L' F' R' L D R2 L F' L R2 B' F2 D2 F' Rw' Uw2
*53. *F' L2 D L' R' D L2 U' D2 F R F D' L' F' U' D2 R' U R' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*54. *D L' R2 U2 R' B' F' L' B2 D U F U D2 F L' U' L F' Rw' Uw'
*55. *B F' L' U2 D' B2 U2 F2 R' B' D2 B U D2 L' D' F2 R D2 R2 B' Uw'
*56. *B2 D F' B U' R' F U L' B' R2 L' B' U2 B2 R' F2 U D L Fw' Uw2
*57. *U' D' R2 U L D B2 U' F B' U F D U2 B' R2 B' F' R2 D Fw' Uw2
*58. *R U2 B2 F' R2 F R' F' D F' L2 B L' D F B' R' B2 F2 Uw
*59. *B R' L' B D U2 B2 U' L F' R2 B2 L2 U' R U L U' F Rw2 Uw2
*60. *U' D' L' U2 D R L2 U' L2 F' U2 L R B' F2 D2 L F2 D F Rw2 Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *B U2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2 F U2 B2 U2 L' F' U2 R F' L F2 U R 
*2. *D' R2 U2 F2 U F2 D R2 B R' U' L D' L2 B2 F R' U' B 
*3. *B2 L2 D2 F' L2 B D2 B D2 R2 F2 U' F L D R B F' R F U 
*4. *L U' L' D F R' U2 L2 F' R2 F2 B2 L D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R' 
*5. *L2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F U' F L' F2 D F' U F2 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U2 L' U2 B2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 B' L' F' D' F U' L2 B R' D2 
*2. *U2 L2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 B F2 L2 B' L R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D L F2 D 
*3. *U2 L U R2 F' R B2 L' U' R' F2 B' R2 U2 F U2 B2 U2 D2 F' R2 
*4. *F2 R2 D2 L2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 R2 D' L' B F2 U' L 
*5. *D' R2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 L D B L2 B' R2 B L D' U' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *R F2 L B R L F2 U2 F L2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U L2 U R2 
*2. *U' F2 D2 R2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U R U' F U' L2 D R' F' L D' F' 
*3. *D R' B R2 L F' B' D2 L' D R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L D2 L' U2 R2 U2 
*4. *R' D2 F2 L F2 L' B2 F2 R' B2 L2 B R' B' F U2 R U B2 R' U2 
*5. *B2 R2 D L2 D B2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 F L2 D L2 D2 B L' R2 D R 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F U2 R B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L' U2 R F2 U' B' R B F' D2 U L2 B R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U2 F' U' F2 U' F R' F' R 
*3. *B2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 U B2 D R2 U2 L U2 F D' B2 L2 R2 F' D R' 
*4. *L B2 F2 L D Fw' R' U Fw2 U2 F R2 D U L F L2 Rw2 R Fw2 L' D2 Uw U Rw2 R Fw' L' Rw D Fw2 L Rw2 F' R' F U2 L2 Fw' F2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R U' F R U' R2 U' R U2 
*3. *F2 R' D' L' F B2 R' F R2 B U2 R2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D 
*4. *L2 R' B' L' U2 B Uw' Fw2 D2 B F' L U' Rw' R2 Fw2 D' U B2 F L' Uw' U' L' Fw2 L Rw D L2 R2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 R' Uw' Fw2 U F' L' R'
*5. *D' Lw2 Bw Rw D' U Lw' Rw U2 Lw2 Fw Uw R Uw Rw D Uw2 L D' Dw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 Bw' Fw2 F2 Dw' Rw2 R' B2 Bw2 Fw Lw' D2 B2 L2 U Fw R Uw Bw2 F L Rw' Fw Dw2 Uw' U' Fw2 F L2 Rw R U Bw2 D' R2 Uw2 B' Lw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U F U' R2 U2 R' F2 R2 U' 
*3. *R2 D2 F R2 B D2 L2 U2 L2 B' F L D' B2 R2 D' F' L' B' U 
*4. *D' Uw' Fw' F L Rw' R Uw2 F Uw' U' Fw Uw F Uw2 Fw2 F2 U' Rw2 U Fw' Rw' Uw' L Rw2 B2 D' F' D' Uw' L2 D2 Uw2 U2 B' F Rw Uw Rw B'
*5. *Rw' R' Dw U' Lw2 B' L Rw B2 L' Lw' D' Dw U2 Bw' Rw Uw F2 Rw2 D' F' Dw L Dw2 R' D2 Dw U L Lw2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 Lw' Fw' U2 Lw2 D' Dw2 B Fw R' B' L' Fw' D Uw Rw2 Bw' D2 U2 R2 Uw2 Rw Bw Dw' Bw2 L2 Lw2 R2
*6. *2U' B2 D 2F2 3U' B 3F' 3U' 2B' 3F2 2L2 2R2 R' 3F' L' 2D' 2U 2R D' 3F U' 3F' 2U L' R' 3U R' 3F' D' 2D' 2R' B2 F 3R F 2L2 2B' 2D' 2L2 2D 2U 2L 3R2 2R2 2U2 L R' B2 2L' 2R' 3F 2D' 3U' R 2F' U 3F 2U2 U2 3R D2 R 2U2 2F2 L' 2R R' 2U' B2 D

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F' R U2 F' U R U2 R U 
*3. *B2 F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' D F' L' R' U B2 U2 
*4. *F D' U R B Fw U L Uw Rw' D L2 Rw2 R2 U L B' Rw' Uw' Rw2 F D' Fw' F2 D' Fw R2 B' Rw U' Fw2 R2 D' L Uw L' U2 B D2 R2
*5. *Dw Rw2 Dw B' Fw2 F' R' U' B2 Bw' U2 Bw Fw Rw' B2 F2 Uw2 Rw R' Bw L D Uw2 F2 Lw' B2 Bw Fw' R B Fw' R' F Uw L2 Lw Uw2 Fw2 Dw' Fw' F L2 F2 Rw' D' F U2 L2 D U' L2 Rw D2 B Rw2 Dw2 Lw' U2 Lw2 B
*6. *D 2R2 3U F' D2 2L' 3R' 2R' 3U L 3R2 2R R B 2B 2F2 F R' 2B 3F F2 2L' 3R2 F 2D R2 B' 2B2 3R2 2U' 2L' 2R' F 3R' 2U B F' 2L' 2B2 2F L2 3R' F' 3R 2U2 3F 2F' F 2U2 2L 2R' 3U' 2L' B2 3F2 2R2 R' D2 3U' 3R' 3F' 2F' U2 L' R 3F2 2R2 U2 3R R
*7. *3R' 2R D F2 2L 3L' B' 2B2 3F' F2 R2 3F' D U B' L2 R' 3D 3F' 2U' 3L2 3B' 2L 2B' 2R' R' B 2L D2 U 2F' 2L 2B2 2D2 2R2 2B2 2F2 2L 3D' B2 F L2 2D 3B' 2U 2R' 2U 2F' 2U2 U2 3R R2 2B 3U2 2U' U2 R2 3B' 2U 3B U 3B L 3R' 2R' B 2R 2U' 3R2 B2 D2 2D2 3R2 3D 3U 2U 2F R 2B 3B2 3U 2F2 3U' 3B2 3F 2R2 3U2 3F2 3L' 2U' 3L' 3R' B2 F' 2L' 2B 3L' 2F2 U B2

*Clock
1. *UR3- DR4+ DL3- UL5- U4+ R2+ D2- L2- ALL4+ y2 U1- R0+ D5+ L2- ALL1- UR DR 
*2. *UR1- DR1+ DL2- UL5- U2- R2+ D3- L5+ ALL2- y2 U1- R1- D2- L4+ ALL6+ DL UL 
*3. *UR2+ DR1- DL0+ UL2- U2- R6+ D2- L3- ALL0+ y2 U2- R4- D6+ L6+ ALL3+ DL 
*4. *UR6+ DR3+ DL1+ UL3+ U6+ R2+ D4- L2- ALL1- y2 U4+ R1- D6+ L4+ ALL3+ DR UL 
*5. *UR5- DR4- DL3- UL4- U3+ R1+ D6+ L4+ ALL4- y2 U5+ R3+ D4- L4- ALL3+ DL 

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U R' U B' U L B U B' l' b u' 
*2. *U L U R L U' R' U B r b u' 
*3. *R U L' U R L B' b 
*4. *U' R' L' B' R B L U' l' b u' 
*5. *U' R' B U R' B U B l' r b u 

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 4) / (-3, -4)
*2. *(0, -4) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (5, -1) / (-3, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, 4)
*3. *(6, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4)
*4. *(1, 6) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (6, -1) / (6, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2)
*5. *(1, 6) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0)

*Skewb
1. *R' U B' R L' U R' L' U B' U' 
*2. *R B L B' U' B' R B' L' B' U' 
*3. *R' L R U B' R B L' B' U' 
*4. *U' R U R' L' U R' B' L' B' U' 
*5. *R' U' R' B U B' R' B U' B' U' 

*KiloMinx
1. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*2. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*4. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*5. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *U F' U2 R F U R F U' 
*3. *U2 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 D' R2 U F2 L' U' B' R' B2 L B2 D R2 U 
*4. *R' U Fw L Rw2 U2 Rw F' R' B Uw2 L' Rw' R' F R Fw' L' F2 D2 Rw2 F' L2 R2 Fw2 R2 B2 L2 U' Fw2 D' Uw U' R D2 Fw2 Uw U2 L2 F
*5. *Lw' B' U2 Rw' Dw Bw L2 B' U2 Fw L' Fw' R Dw B Lw2 Bw Dw2 U L' R Fw2 Dw U Rw2 D' Dw2 U' Lw' R Bw U2 B2 F2 Uw Fw R B2 Lw Uw' R Dw' B Fw2 Rw' D2 R Uw2 L2 Rw' U' R' Bw2 F L2 Rw' R Bw' Rw2 R
*OH. *B2 R D L' U2 B' U D B U' B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 F2 D' B2 U 
*Clock. *UR5+ DR4- DL2- UL4+ U4+ R3+ D2+ L4- ALL1+ y2 U2+ R0+ D3- L4+ ALL4+ DR DL 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U' L B' R' B' L' U B' R r b u 
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / 
*Skewb. *B L' U' B R' U L B L' B' U'


----------



## pjk (Sep 25, 2018)

*4x4:* 57.77, 53.19, (1:00.40), (46.90),52.71
Avg: 54.55

*5x5:* 1:34.13, 1:35.61, 1:39.53, (1:28.10), (1:41.68)
Avg: 1:36.42


----------



## Jude The Dude (Sep 26, 2018)

*3x3: *26.39, 24.05, (33.71), (20.82), 30.08
average: 26.84

Wow, I got 2 PLL skips 

*2x2:* 10.43, (5.21), 11.09, (13.93), 11.75
average: 11.09


----------



## Space (Sep 29, 2018)

*2x2:*6.58,5.13,7.92,7.65,7.18
avg:6.89


----------



## Mawo Halto (Sep 30, 2018)

3x3x3OH:

1. 40.83
2. 40.11
3. 30.89
4. 38.50
5. 35.20


Ao5: 37.94
Best: 30.89

3x3x3 Blindfolded:

1. 1:17.96
2. 1:35.04
3. DNF

Mo3: DNF
Best : 1:17.96


----------



## Lux (Oct 1, 2018)

5x5- 3:09.94, 2:57.04, 3:04.85, (3:12.09), (2:51.28)
Ao5: 3:03.94


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Oct 1, 2018)

2x2x2- (6.35), (10.18), 9.47, 9.13, 8.71 = 9.10

3x3x3- 22.64, (27.93), 22.54, 25.13, (21.91) = 24.03

4x4x4- 1:29.54, 1:17.32, (1:34.02), 1:27.99, (1:14.06) = 1:24.95

5x5x5- (3:19.63), 3:29.77, 3:36.58, 3:30.03, (3:43.14) = 3:32.13

6x6x6- (6:19.63), 6:29.48, 6:52.97, 6:35.39, (7:18.81) = 6:39.28

7x7x7- 11:50.25, (10:13.95), (12:25.98), 11:48.38, 11:31.08 = 11:43.24

3x3x3 One Handed- (50.01), (58.86), 53.21, 56.34, 53.20 = 54.25

2+3+4 Relay- 2:20.49

2+3+4+5 Relay- 6:03.91

2+3+4+5+6 Relay- 12:36.14

2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay- 26:40.56

MegaMinx- 3:09.80, (3:30.07), 3:12.74, 3:14.67, (2:45.12) = 3:12.40


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 2, 2018)

Results for week 39: congrats to ichcubegern, cubeshepherd and Shadowjockey !

*2x2x2*(139)

 1.61 asacuber
 1.66 chriscuber123
 1.95 lejitcuber
 2.21 JoXCuber
 2.23 OriginalUsername
 2.30 thecubingwizard
 2.42 cubeshepherd
 2.43 tJardigradHe
 2.45 leomannen
 2.50 Zeke Mackay
 2.53 jancsi02
 2.70 THowlett
 2.74 Magdamini
 2.76 mihnea3000
 2.76 CubingwithChris
 2.79 Valken
 2.85 The Cubinator
 2.87 cuberkid10
 2.88 Josh5271
 2.94 Kylegadj
 2.97 Luke Garrett
 2.98 2017LAMB06
 2.99 sleipnir
 3.03 Marcus Siu
 3.06 Jscuber
 3.06 Ethan Horspool
 3.08 camcuber
 3.13 Zach Clark
 3.13 NathanaelCubes
 3.17 ichcubegern
 3.20 Darii
 3.21 Tanki_cubed
 3.24 Ontricus
 3.32 JMHCubed
 3.38 BandedCubing101
 3.40 MrKuba600
 3.43 MCuber
 3.44 speedsolver05
 3.50 PlatonCuber
 3.51 [email protected]
 3.57 boroc226han
 3.58 Mcuber5
 3.60 aaron paskow
 3.60 DGCubes
 3.63 AdrianCubing
 3.70 Natanael
 3.72 Christian Foyle
 3.72 TipsterTrickster
 3.75 Shadowjockey
 3.76 LowSkill
 3.76 Lennon Dorsey
 3.78 Underwatercuber
 3.86 buzzteam4
 3.89 Abhi
 3.92 trav1
 3.96 BradenTheMagician
 4.00 Manatee 10235
 4.02 typeman5
 4.09 Blizzard_Cubing
 4.25 abunickabhi
 4.27 begiuli65
 4.30 Neb
 4.35 João Vinicius
 4.40 julio974
 4.40 tigermaxi
 4.44 MartinN13
 4.46 Ghost Cuber
 4.46 rubik2005
 4.49 Matthewz1c
 4.49 F0ggyB0y
 4.60 Jonah Jarvis
 4.70 pga2002
 4.77 obelisk477
 4.78 qwer13
 4.82 Nicole2w
 4.83 Dylan Swarts
 4.87 bennettstouder
 4.87 Brayden Adams
 4.88 Toothcraver55
 4.90 Kit Clement
 4.96 Awesomesaucer
 4.96 dean_clockisthebestevent
 4.97 sigalig
 5.04 Matt Hudon
 5.06 jackmaring
 5.07 miasponseller
 5.07 InlandEmpireCuber
 5.08 MattP98
 5.10 whatshisbucket
 5.10 Bogdan
 5.15 Glomnipotent
 5.16 [email protected]
 5.17 ican97
 5.21 typo56
 5.21 Ali161102
 5.27 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 5.28 AidanNoogie
 5.28 topppits
 5.32 Keenan Johnson
 5.35 swankfukinc
 5.48 Alpha cuber
 5.65 vilkkuti25
 5.68 sam596
 5.77 oliviervlcube
 5.81 Axel Lönnstedt
 5.83 SpartanSailor
 5.92 KingCobble29
 5.98 Schmizee
 5.99 Aneta5
 6.10 kji269
 6.11 MiguelinKali
 6.22 CamdenTheCubingPotato
 6.25 GC1998
 6.39 26doober
 6.44 Prem The Cuber
 6.51 Bhaswanth
 6.52 Lewis
 6.85 theos
 6.96 Sub1Hour
 7.04 dschieses
 7.14 Space
 7.29 Dhruva Shaw
 7.31 speedcube.insta
 7.54 BerserkFrog
 7.61 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7.74 dnguyen2204
 8.03 V.Kochergin
 8.08 Awesome Cubemaster
 8.28 3x3 Loser
 8.37 Mike Hughey
 9.10 Petri Krzywacki
 9.60 Billabob
 9.84 Jacck
 9.85 Statiic
 10.48 alphastunz
 10.75 UnknownCanvas
 11.09 Jude The Dude
 11.43 1davey29
 18.86 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3*(159)

 7.13 lejitcuber
 8.82 Jscuber
 8.92 Petro Leum
 8.95 FastCubeMaster
 8.95 Tanki_cubed
 8.99 jancsi02
 9.37 cuberkid10
 9.44 OriginalUsername
 9.47 Jonah Jarvis
 9.50 chriscuber123
 9.50 Luke Garrett
 9.70 mihnea3000
 9.80 ichcubegern
 9.88 Zach Clark
 9.98 thecubingwizard
 10.04 CubingwithChris
 10.08 asacuber
 10.16 cubeshepherd
 10.30 AidanNoogie
 10.32 THowlett
 10.34 Zeke Mackay
 10.40 The Cubinator
 10.50 miasponseller
 10.75 AdrianCubing
 10.75 typeman5
 10.77 Kylegadj
 10.82 MrKuba600
 10.87 tJardigradHe
 10.89 Shadowjockey
 10.90 sleipnir
 10.98 Magdamini
 11.02 DGCubes
 11.03 Valken
 11.10 Marcus Siu
 11.35 JoXCuber
 11.37 Mcuber5
 11.39 boroc226han
 11.40 F0ggyB0y
 11.41 aaron paskow
 11.48 yghklvn
 11.53 BandedCubing101
 11.54 typo56
 11.57 MCuber
 11.67 Christian Foyle
 11.73 2017LAMB06
 11.82 G2013
 11.88 Manatee 10235
 12.01 [email protected]
 12.10 Glomnipotent
 12.22 [email protected]
 12.45 PlatonCuber
 12.45 Keenan Johnson
 12.57 E-Cuber
 12.84 abunickabhi
 12.91 Cooki348
 12.93 BradenTheMagician
 13.02 Keroma12
 13.03 ican97
 13.30 obelisk477
 13.32 leomannen
 13.55 MartinN13
 13.66 Neb
 13.78 Willi
 13.81 begiuli65
 13.86 MattP98
 13.87 NathanaelCubes
 13.94 Ontricus
 14.01 T1_M0
 14.05 xyzzy
 14.08 sigalig
 14.15 Abhi
 14.31 Kit Clement
 14.34 jackmaring
 14.40 Matthewz1c
 14.51 TipsterTrickster
 14.71 sam596
 14.73 tigermaxi
 14.82 trav1
 14.88 Dylan Swarts
 15.08 speedcube.insta
 15.09 João Vinicius
 15.26 Nicole2w
 15.28 OwenB
 15.36 buzzteam4
 15.55 Toothcraver55
 15.61 SpeedCubeReview
 15.67 speedsolver05
 15.68 Bogdan
 16.22 Nitheesh fmc
 16.26 20luky3
 16.33 pga2002
 16.43 Aneta5
 16.44 JMHCubed
 16.44 kji269
 16.48 Matt Hudon
 16.72 swankfukinc
 16.95 elimescube
 17.18 dnguyen2204
 17.29 Axel Lönnstedt
 17.31 26doober
 17.49 Natanael
 17.51 MeshuggahX
 17.54 whatshisbucket
 17.54 Ghost Cuber
 17.67 KingCobble29
 17.68 Dhruva Shaw
 17.69 bennettstouder
 17.78 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 17.83 Equivocal_
 17.91 MiguelinKali
 17.98 julio974
 18.08 Lennon Dorsey
 18.20 dean_clockisthebestevent
 18.33 epride17
 18.73 Alpha cuber
 18.84 topppits
 18.84 Blizzard_Cubing
 18.89 Ali161102
 19.43 Awesomesaucer
 19.50 InlandEmpireCuber
 19.90 audiophile121
 20.33 rubik2005
 20.34 Billabob
 20.38 Darii
 20.43 tuga88
 20.94 hakatashi
 21.32 Deri Nata Wijaya
 21.40 vilkkuti25
 21.60 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
 21.82 V.Kochergin
 22.03 BerserkFrog
 22.22 Bubbagrub
 22.78 Mike Hughey
 23.22 Schmizee
 23.29 GC1998
 23.37 Lewis
 23.44 Petri Krzywacki
 23.51 theos
 23.85 Smudged Cuber
 23.87 SpartanSailor
 24.33 georgeanderre
 25.09 Bhaswanth
 25.53 One Wheel
 26.84 Jude The Dude
 27.36 alphastunz
 27.71 dschieses
 28.18 Sub1Hour
 29.61 Prem The Cuber
 30.34 UnknownCanvas
 30.82 Brayden Adams
 32.26 CamdenTheCubingPotato
 32.42 Maxwheel318
 32.56 Jacck
 34.97 Awesome Cubemaster
 37.48 MatsBergsten
 38.51 MJCuber05
 38.65 Ofedia
 51.45 rjelves
 1:12.83 3x3 Loser
*4x4x4*(111)

 30.73 Ethan Horspool
 31.10 cuberkid10
 32.69 lejitcuber
 34.49 jancsi02
 37.12 thecubingwizard
 38.04 Jscuber
 38.45 mihnea3000
 38.78 ichcubegern
 39.01 Tanki_cubed
 39.45 OriginalUsername
 41.07 JoXCuber
 41.70 DGCubes
 41.86 FastCubeMaster
 41.95 MrKuba600
 42.13 Shadowjockey
 42.44 THowlett
 42.47 Valken
 42.72 AidanNoogie
 42.73 typo56
 44.17 Jonah Jarvis
 44.58 BandedCubing101
 45.76 Mcuber5
 45.88 Zach Clark
 46.85 Marcus Siu
 47.14 2017LAMB06
 47.41 DhruvA
 47.50 chriscuber123
 47.56 abunickabhi
 48.04 MCuber
 48.10 ican97
 48.18 tJardigradHe
 48.32 Underwatercuber
 49.08 Keenan Johnson
 49.30 Christian Foyle
 49.31 xyzzy
 49.39 MattP98
 50.37 RandomDude
 51.30 AdrianCubing
 51.38 sigalig
 51.90 Pixaler
 51.94 Kit Clement
 52.83 Kylegadj
 52.91 miasponseller
 53.04 Glomnipotent
 53.12 F0ggyB0y
 53.54 BradenTheMagician
 53.97 Neb
 54.13 buzzteam4
 54.19 Ontricus
 54.56 pjk
 55.25 Keroma12
 55.30 cubeshepherd
 55.99 begiuli65
 56.31 typeman5
 56.91 Luke Garrett
 58.11 trav1
 58.13 Dylan Swarts
 58.37 tigermaxi
 58.59 Aneta5
 58.62 T1_M0
 58.92 epride17
 59.87 E-Cuber
 1:00.30 aaron paskow
 1:01.45 Abhi
 1:02.88 swankfukinc
 1:02.97 20luky3
 1:03.51 obelisk477
 1:03.69 bennettstouder
 1:04.33 26doober
 1:06.21 NathanaelCubes
 1:07.25 speedcube.insta
 1:08.02 sam596
 1:08.30 Matthewz1c
 1:08.43 Ghost Cuber
 1:09.17 topppits
 1:10.56 Alpha cuber
 1:10.67 Bogdan
 1:10.74 MeshuggahX
 1:11.00 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:11.05 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:11.43 kji269
 1:12.05 Matt Hudon
 1:12.45 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 1:12.86 SpartanSailor
 1:15.39 Toothcraver55
 1:16.80 whatshisbucket
 1:16.98 georgeanderre
 1:17.34 Natanael
 1:20.16 audiophile121
 1:20.39 Nicole2w
 1:20.62 Ali161102
 1:22.13 dnguyen2204
 1:24.95 Petri Krzywacki
 1:25.14 Bubbagrub
 1:25.80 JMHCubed
 1:26.34 GC1998
 1:29.35 theos
 1:30.25 Darii
 1:34.19 Mike Hughey
 1:38.55 Lewis
 1:39.44 One Wheel
 1:41.94 KingCobble29
 1:46.21 Schmizee
 1:52.80 UnknownCanvas
 1:53.41 pga2002
 1:55.14 BerserkFrog
 1:57.30 julio974
 2:01.44 Jacck
 2:03.57 Billabob
 2:14.59 dschieses
 2:24.50 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(73)

 56.94 lejitcuber
 1:04.92 thecubingwizard
 1:05.59 cuberkid10
 1:07.43 jancsi02
 1:09.62 Ethan Horspool
 1:10.45 Shadowjockey
 1:11.33 Tanki_cubed
 1:14.97 mihnea3000
 1:15.99 ichcubegern
 1:16.04 Jscuber
 1:16.45 DGCubes
 1:16.64 Valken
 1:18.77 AidanNoogie
 1:19.31 Keroma12
 1:21.46 Jonah Jarvis
 1:21.83 OriginalUsername
 1:23.06 Marcus Siu
 1:27.56 abunickabhi
 1:32.08 MrKuba600
 1:32.50 Keenan Johnson
 1:33.21 thejerber44
 1:33.22 JoXCuber
 1:33.86 Mcuber5
 1:35.00 cubeshepherd
 1:35.16 DhruvA
 1:35.53 tJardigradHe
 1:36.24 sigalig
 1:36.42 pjk
 1:36.67 xyzzy
 1:37.05 Willi
 1:39.27 THowlett
 1:39.30 MCuber
 1:40.18 Glomnipotent
 1:40.97 obelisk477
 1:43.01 Kit Clement
 1:45.97 trav1
 1:48.39 BradenTheMagician
 1:50.15 BandedCubing101
 1:54.00 Neb
 1:54.05 ican97
 1:55.43 F0ggyB0y
 1:57.75 Dylan Swarts
 1:58.26 swankfukinc
 1:58.77 aaron paskow
 2:00.21 buzzteam4
 2:02.75 sam596
 2:04.13 Bogdan
 2:12.22 audiophile121
 2:15.07 topppits
 2:20.22 bennettstouder
 2:23.32 Ontricus
 2:23.34 MeshuggahX
 2:26.19 Natanael
 2:27.56 Ghost Cuber
 2:30.86 Lewis
 2:31.63 Abhi
 2:31.82 whatshisbucket
 2:34.15 Mike Hughey
 2:34.18 26doober
 2:39.95 theos
 2:44.04 One Wheel
 2:46.01 miasponseller
 2:46.57 SpartanSailor
 2:49.88 GC1998
 2:58.27 tigermaxi
 3:03.94 Lux
 3:04.35 Jacck
 3:09.17 Axel Lönnstedt
 3:32.13 Petri Krzywacki
 3:38.31 MatsBergsten
 3:56.00 UnknownCanvas
 4:12.44 Blizzard_Cubing
 DNF EdubCubez
*6x6x6*(35)

 1:47.60 lejitcuber
 2:05.83 thecubingwizard
 2:14.52 ichcubegern
 2:18.19 Shadowjockey
 2:21.09 jancsi02
 2:42.80 Marcus Siu
 2:46.84 xyzzy
 2:49.95 MrKuba600
 2:52.65 OriginalUsername
 2:54.52 sigalig
 3:04.96 JoXCuber
 3:06.00 abunickabhi
 3:15.83 Jonah Jarvis
 3:15.97 Neb
 3:22.10 Mcuber5
 3:22.75 obelisk477
 3:25.35 Willi
 3:29.01 Keenan Johnson
 3:29.15 cubeshepherd
 3:32.60 swankfukinc
 3:35.75 trav1
 3:37.73 OJ Cubing
 3:44.14 Dylan Swarts
 4:08.09 F0ggyB0y
 4:39.80 Mike Hughey
 4:46.50 Lewis
 4:55.79 Natanael
 5:00.62 26doober
 5:01.04 Ghost Cuber
 5:09.61 Jacck
 6:21.74 Darii
 6:29.26 Axel Lönnstedt
 6:39.28 Petri Krzywacki
 7:02.08 MatsBergsten
 DNF AidanNoogie
*7x7x7*(24)

 3:11.58 Shadowjockey
 3:13.30 ichcubegern
 3:20.65 thecubingwizard
 3:36.06 Jscuber
 3:48.43 Keroma12
 3:59.50 AidanNoogie
 4:13.45 Tyler Fresh
 4:21.74 OriginalUsername
 4:48.02 Keenan Johnson
 4:50.55 Kit Clement
 5:05.11 Neb
 5:13.89 trav1
 5:29.63 swankfukinc
 5:38.80 cubeshepherd
 5:39.28 Underwatercuber
 5:45.77 Willi
 6:00.88 Dylan Swarts
 7:02.17 Mike Hughey
 7:43.71 Jacck
 8:10.27 Lewis
 8:13.82 theos
 11:43.24 Petri Krzywacki
 12:16.10 UnknownCanvas
 DNF Valken
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(43)

 3.74 asacuber
 4.57 JoXCuber
 4.67 chriscuber123
 5.53 THowlett
 5.85 begiuli65
 8.02 Statiic
 9.82 OriginalUsername
 12.73 cubeshepherd
 15.14 G2013
 17.33 abunickabhi
 18.54 NathanaelCubes
 18.62 typo56
 20.78 ichcubegern
 21.13 BradenTheMagician
 21.22 cuberkid10
 23.50 buzzteam4
 25.64 Kit Clement
 25.78 pga2002
 27.07 Keenan Johnson
 27.43 Shadowjockey
 29.46 MattP98
 30.24 Mike Hughey
 32.93 whatshisbucket
 34.97 Aneta5
 35.06 Jonah Jarvis
 35.25 Deri Nata Wijaya
 35.41 MatsBergsten
 36.88 MartinN13
 37.32 2017LAMB06
 37.48 Natanael
 38.89 Ontricus
 40.50 Jacck
 45.70 JMHCubed
 52.77 Glomnipotent
 1:04.37 Bogdan
 1:08.18 Bubbagrub
 1:14.85 GC1998
 1:25.95 Blizzard_Cubing
 1:32.82 Axel Lönnstedt
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF Valken
 DNF Zach Clark
 DNF Mcuber5
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(44)

 20.03 G2013
 22.48 denthebro
 28.30 sigalig
 30.99 abunickabhi
 37.06 Nitheesh fmc
 47.19 typo56
 49.88 T1_M0
 1:00.38 Equivocal_
 1:04.71 MatsBergsten
 1:05.28 FastCubeMaster
 1:09.91 Mcuber5
 1:12.64 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:16.94 cubeshepherd
 1:17.96 Mawo Halto
 1:20.89 Shadowjockey
 1:26.86 chriscuber123
 1:33.04 kji269
 1:34.63 Mike Hughey
 1:38.24 BandedCubing101
 1:38.36 Kylegadj
 1:39.61 Kit Clement
 1:43.89 topppits
 1:51.15 Ontricus
 1:58.20 MattP98
 2:02.33 buzzteam4
 2:18.67 2017LAMB06
 2:20.87 elimescube
 3:40.19 Jonah Jarvis
 3:43.10 Bogdan
 4:11.29 Jacck
 4:37.98 Natanael
 5:40.50 MCuber
 6:12.35 Blizzard_Cubing
 8:11.02 F0ggyB0y
 9:31.02 Axel Lönnstedt
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF Keenan Johnson
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF BradenTheMagician
 DNF ican97
 DNF JoXCuber
 DNF dschieses
 DNF JMHCubed
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(16)

 2:12.30 sigalig
 2:57.98 abunickabhi
 3:09.32 ican97
 5:52.93 Mike Hughey
 6:09.99 MatsBergsten
 7:32.60 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8:02.00 FastCubeMaster
 9:06.37 MattP98
 9:06.84 Jacck
 10:48.55 ichcubegern
 10:56.72 sam596
 12:12.52 buzzteam4
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF Keenan Johnson
 DNF elimescube
 DNF cubeshepherd
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)

 6:22.54 abunickabhi
 6:24.57 sigalig
 12:16.31 Mike Hughey
 17:53.60 Jacck
 20:45.74 cubeshepherd
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF MattP98
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF sigalig
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)

 20:57.26 sigalig
 36:07.40 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(10)

 42/50 59:29 sigalig
 14/17 60:00 Deri Nata Wijaya
 10/11 55:13 cubeshepherd
 9/10 58:07 MatsBergsten
 3/4 22:17 Jacck
 8/16 57:17 Mike Hughey
 8/17 60:00 Keenan Johnson
 1/2 1:59 abunickabhi
 4/9 31:07 Keroma12
 0/3 30:00 Blizzard_Cubing
*3x3x3 one-handed*(106)

 12.57 Petro Leum
 12.71 Elo13
 14.97 Jscuber
 15.26 jancsi02
 15.42 lejitcuber
 15.91 2017LAMB06
 15.99 Nitheesh fmc
 16.14 ichcubegern
 16.26 Kylegadj
 16.66 typeman5
 16.96 Luke Garrett
 17.32 chriscuber123
 17.53 OriginalUsername
 18.33 thecubingwizard
 18.53 cuberkid10
 18.71 typo56
 19.09 tJardigradHe
 19.33 THowlett
 19.44 AidanNoogie
 19.44 Mcuber5
 19.86 sleipnir
 19.98 mihnea3000
 20.02 Shadowjockey
 20.26 NathanaelCubes
 20.35 DhruvA
 20.46 BradenTheMagician
 20.76 PlatonCuber
 20.92 Marcus Siu
 20.99 cubeshepherd
 21.20 F0ggyB0y
 21.27 JoXCuber
 21.33 CubingwithChris
 21.36 Zeke Mackay
 21.38 Statiic
 21.63 DGCubes
 21.69 Christian Foyle
 21.77 abunickabhi
 22.60 MrKuba600
 22.69 MCuber
 22.96 yghklvn
 23.10 begiuli65
 23.44 xyzzy
 23.89 Jonah Jarvis
 23.90 aaron paskow
 23.91 Glomnipotent
 23.91 G2013
 24.04 Abhi
 24.61 sigalig
 24.94 Cooki348
 25.11 boroc226han
 25.25 Valken
 25.78 Ontricus
 25.85 T1_M0
 26.68 MiguelinKali
 27.31 speedcube.insta
 27.81 MattP98
 28.56 MartinN13
 28.83 MeshuggahX
 29.74 Keenan Johnson
 30.58 Bogdan
 30.85 Neb
 31.18 tigermaxi
 31.46 [email protected]
 32.11 Axel Lönnstedt
 32.23 epride17
 32.42 buzzteam4
 33.14 trav1
 33.27 Toothcraver55
 33.34 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 33.44 [email protected]
 33.63 E-Cuber
 33.82 SpeedCubeReview
 34.23 Matthewz1c
 34.48 Natanael
 34.73 swankfukinc
 34.92 sam596
 35.55 obelisk477
 35.57 speedsolver05
 35.64 KingCobble29
 37.67 Awesomesaucer
 37.94 Mawo Halto
 38.06 miasponseller
 38.27 Dylan Swarts
 38.49 V.Kochergin
 39.29 Matt Hudon
 40.43 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
 40.86 InlandEmpireCuber
 40.89 pga2002
 41.10 Alpha cuber
 41.63 Mike Hughey
 43.75 julio974
 44.71 Zach Clark
 45.24 Nicole2w
 45.58 bennettstouder
 52.21 BerserkFrog
 52.32 dean_clockisthebestevent
 52.59 Deri Nata Wijaya
 52.84 Schmizee
 54.25 Petri Krzywacki
 55.37 20luky3
 57.47 vilkkuti25
 1:05.38 Jacck
 1:06.27 Blizzard_Cubing
 1:09.00 tuga88
 1:18.16 UnknownCanvas
 DNF audiophile121
*3x3x3 With feet*(15)

 35.40 DhruvA
 46.86 Luke Garrett
 52.44 JoXCuber
 54.53 BradenTheMagician
 55.29 Shadowjockey
 57.50 OriginalUsername
 57.73 tJardigradHe
 1:16.17 cubeshepherd
 1:36.51 ichcubegern
 1:51.61 aaron paskow
 2:08.97 Neb
 2:24.16 Mike Hughey
 3:06.10 V.Kochergin
 DNF AdrianCubing
 DNF bennettstouder
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(21)

 22.60 CubingwithChris
 35.19 ichcubegern
 38.07 lejitcuber
 43.16 abunickabhi
 43.59 cubeshepherd
 45.78 Shadowjockey
 48.86 T1_M0
 57.87 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:11.61 Bogdan
 1:13.63 Ontricus
 1:14.44 Mike Hughey
 1:23.00 Valken
 1:43.14 Jonah Jarvis
 1:57.46 JoXCuber
 2:03.51 MatsBergsten
 2:18.99 theos
 2:40.67 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 2:44.96 F0ggyB0y
 3:07.21 Neb
 4:44.90 Blizzard_Cubing
 DNF G2013
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(21)

 26 chriscuber123
 26 thecubingwizard
 28 Kit Clement
 29 ichcubegern
 29 Jacck
 30 h2f
 30 Bubbagrub
 30 craccho
 31 theos
 31 cubeshepherd
 31 Bogdan
 33 jancsi02
 38 Mike Hughey
 39 PlatonCuber
 41 GC1998
 47 Matt Hudon
 52 Blizzard_Cubing
 53 Schmizee
 56 InlandEmpireCuber
 DNF MCuber
 DNF G2013
*2-3-4 Relay*(73)

 44.88 lejitcuber
 47.26 cuberkid10
 48.88 Ethan Horspool
 51.16 thecubingwizard
 54.91 Jonah Jarvis
 55.16 THowlett
 56.30 OriginalUsername
 56.41 jancsi02
 56.49 ichcubegern
 57.21 JoXCuber
 58.15 Marcus Siu
 59.00 Valken
 1:00.32 Shadowjockey
 1:00.42 2017LAMB06
 1:02.07 MCuber
 1:02.54 camcuber
 1:03.32 chriscuber123
 1:03.40 BradenTheMagician
 1:05.30 abunickabhi
 1:06.64 tJardigradHe
 1:07.45 cubeshepherd
 1:08.51 Ontricus
 1:09.70 Keenan Johnson
 1:10.91 Zach Clark
 1:11.28 Mcuber5
 1:11.75 begiuli65
 1:14.03 MattP98
 1:19.66 swankfukinc
 1:19.88 Neb
 1:20.18 aaron paskow
 1:20.98 tigermaxi
 1:21.02 buzzteam4
 1:23.08 F0ggyB0y
 1:24.05 miasponseller
 1:24.86 obelisk477
 1:26.21 trav1
 1:27.19 whatshisbucket
 1:28.55 Abhi
 1:29.50 Dylan Swarts
 1:29.78 MeshuggahX
 1:34.91 Aneta5
 1:37.30 26doober
 1:39.35 Matt Hudon
 1:40.89 Bogdan
 1:41.26 NathanaelCubes
 1:42.55 Toothcraver55
 1:43.19 Darii
 1:43.36 Matthewz1c
 1:44.33 speedcube.insta
 1:45.73 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:45.82 Natanael
 1:46.28 dnguyen2204
 1:46.95 Ali161102
 1:47.73 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:49.81 bennettstouder
 1:49.92 Lennon Dorsey
 1:55.02 Nicole2w
 1:57.52 Mike Hughey
 2:04.40 vilkkuti25
 2:09.80 theos
 2:10.84 Lewis
 2:11.97 pga2002
 2:17.45 Schmizee
 2:19.65 Sub1Hour
 2:20.43 KingCobble29
 2:20.49 Petri Krzywacki
 2:22.85 Awesomesaucer
 2:31.44 julio974
 2:32.89 UnknownCanvas
 2:43.81 Jacck
 2:56.58 Brayden Adams
 3:06.05 Billabob
 3:09.53 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(40)

 1:52.32 cuberkid10
 1:59.60 thecubingwizard
 1:59.79 Ethan Horspool
 2:10.97 ichcubegern
 2:11.84 jancsi02
 2:12.94 Shadowjockey
 2:18.12 OriginalUsername
 2:18.41 Jonah Jarvis
 2:21.38 THowlett
 2:29.33 JoXCuber
 2:40.72 tJardigradHe
 2:41.55 Keenan Johnson
 2:42.37 F0ggyB0y
 2:56.94 begiuli65
 2:58.65 MattP98
 3:03.62 BradenTheMagician
 3:07.04 trav1
 3:07.61 abunickabhi
 3:16.52 cubeshepherd
 3:31.29 Neb
 3:32.02 Dylan Swarts
 3:32.89 swankfukinc
 3:33.69 tigermaxi
 3:41.35 aaron paskow
 3:48.75 26doober
 3:59.58 MeshuggahX
 4:04.71 Bogdan
 4:11.46 bennettstouder
 4:17.43 whatshisbucket
 4:27.21 Natanael
 4:47.19 Lewis
 4:50.26 Axel Lönnstedt
 4:53.27 Mike Hughey
 5:10.13 Darii
 5:39.44 theos
 5:51.16 Jacck
 5:54.26 KingCobble29
 6:03.91 Petri Krzywacki
 6:16.88 Billabob
 6:47.26 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(25)

 4:00.93 cuberkid10
 4:20.78 ichcubegern
 4:25.87 Shadowjockey
 5:25.32 OriginalUsername
 5:30.06 abunickabhi
 5:32.27 Jonah Jarvis
 6:04.80 JoXCuber
 6:11.27 cubeshepherd
 6:12.54 Zach Clark
 6:18.77 Keenan Johnson
 6:29.29 Neb
 6:39.49 begiuli65
 7:04.16 swankfukinc
 7:16.34 trav1
 7:52.66 F0ggyB0y
 10:08.49 Mike Hughey
 10:31.39 theos
 10:52.60 Lewis
 11:06.83 Billabob
 11:16.40 Darii
 11:43.72 26doober
 11:53.97 Axel Lönnstedt
 11:58.44 Sub1Hour
 12:36.14 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(18)

 7:47.83 Shadowjockey
 7:49.63 ichcubegern
 8:24.24 cuberkid10
 10:07.94 OriginalUsername
 10:34.23 abunickabhi
 10:53.57 TipsterTrickster
 11:17.55 Tyler Fresh
 11:59.80 cubeshepherd
 12:58.79 BradenTheMagician
 13:23.88 swankfukinc
 15:12.18 Mike Hughey
 18:46.13 Darii
 19:02.72 Lewis
 20:18.59 Sub1Hour
 20:30.94 theos
 22:55.77 Axel Lönnstedt
 26:40.56 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF begiuli65
*Clock*(42)

 6.84 MartinN13
 7.68 TipsterTrickster
 7.71 Underwatercuber
 8.26 MCuber
 8.74 T1_M0
 8.80 buzzteam4
 9.06 cuberkid10
 9.07 Kit Clement
 9.27 MattP98
 9.35 cubeshepherd
 9.99 chriscuber123
 10.68 DGCubes
 10.92 oliviervlcube
 11.30 THowlett
 11.45 Shadowjockey
 11.61 trav1
 12.07 BradenTheMagician
 12.16 Keenan Johnson
 12.45 Marcus Siu
 13.50 Luke Garrett
 13.93 2017LAMB06
 14.28 lejitcuber
 14.83 InlandEmpireCuber
 15.27 RyuKagamine
 15.43 OriginalUsername
 16.81 Bubbagrub
 17.00 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 17.73 tJardigradHe
 17.85 Ghost Cuber
 18.37 NathanaelCubes
 19.49 Mike Hughey
 20.14 Lennon Dorsey
 20.19 ichcubegern
 22.58 topppits
 23.11 swankfukinc
 32.57 Darii
 35.02 hakatashi
 35.75 F0ggyB0y
 36.10 Alpha cuber
 37.68 GC1998
 39.25 julio974
 42.92 Brayden Adams
*Megaminx*(51)

 51.98 AidanNoogie
 55.67 miasponseller
 56.47 thecubingwizard
 1:05.59 whatshisbucket
 1:07.98 Shadowjockey
 1:08.84 DhruvA
 1:09.24 cuberkid10
 1:12.77 THowlett
 1:12.86 MrKuba600
 1:12.98 jancsi02
 1:21.81 OriginalUsername
 1:21.82 MCuber
 1:22.62 trav1
 1:24.28 JoXCuber
 1:24.68 F0ggyB0y
 1:29.52 cubeshepherd
 1:30.59 ichcubegern
 1:31.85 Tanki_cubed
 1:35.39 swankfukinc
 1:37.29 Kit Clement
 1:39.43 BradenTheMagician
 1:40.13 thejerber44
 1:44.56 T1_M0
 1:48.31 Neb
 1:50.52 Marcus Siu
 1:51.13 Ghost Cuber
 1:51.47 26doober
 1:54.82 NathanaelCubes
 1:56.45 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 1:56.49 audiophile121
 1:57.75 Keenan Johnson
 1:57.89 Valken
 2:00.90 Willi
 2:02.76 Bogdan
 2:05.48 Glomnipotent
 2:06.81 abunickabhi
 2:08.53 mrjames113083
 2:10.03 Jonah Jarvis
 2:17.59 Darii
 2:17.80 Lewis
 2:19.32 Axel Lönnstedt
 2:42.87 Aneta5
 2:45.75 Billabob
 2:58.48 theos
 3:01.52 Mike Hughey
 3:03.35 julio974
 3:08.17 Toothcraver55
 3:12.40 Petri Krzywacki
 3:19.21 epride17
 7:02.66 Blizzard_Cubing
 DNF Dylan Swarts
*Pyraminx*(98)

 2.87 tJardigradHe
 2.91 The Cubinator
 3.22 lejitcuber
 3.24 aaron paskow
 3.34 Willi
 3.35 Cooki348
 3.56 mihnea3000
 3.66 DGCubes
 3.68 oliviervlcube
 3.73 Magdamini
 3.74 Ghost Cuber
 3.79 MartinN13
 3.81 thecubingwizard
 3.82 MrKuba600
 3.87 THowlett
 3.87 asacuber
 4.12 Abhi
 4.12 Darii
 4.15 E-Cuber
 4.27 FastCubeMaster
 4.34 CornerCutter
 4.34 CubingwithChris
 4.53 NathanaelCubes
 4.54 cubeshepherd
 4.59 Ontricus
 4.63 JMHCubed
 4.75 AdrianCubing
 4.95 Turkey vld
 4.96 T1_M0
 4.97 Marcus Siu
 4.97 cuberkid10
 5.01 typo56
 5.06 boroc226han
 5.21 BradenTheMagician
 5.24 jancsi02
 5.36 Shadowjockey
 5.37 MCuber
 5.43 ichcubegern
 5.51 chriscuber123
 5.56 qwer13
 5.60 Luke Garrett
 5.70 LowSkill
 5.78 bennettstouder
 5.85 João Vinicius
 5.99 PlatonCuber
 6.30 JoXCuber
 6.31 UnknownCanvas
 6.40 Keenan Johnson
 6.41 OriginalUsername
 6.51 Mcuber5
 6.53 trav1
 6.71 Zeke Mackay
 6.78 Neb
 6.90 BandedCubing101
 6.93 Kylegadj
 7.13 MattP98
 7.21 InlandEmpireCuber
 7.51 rubik2005
 7.52 Lewis
 7.72 [email protected]
 7.78 Axel Lönnstedt
 7.95 begiuli65
 8.31 dean_clockisthebestevent
 8.37 Alpha cuber
 8.72 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 8.80 julio974
 8.83 Bogdan
 9.00 speedsolver05
 9.10 Lennon Dorsey
 9.36 Matthewz1c
 9.47 Toothcraver55
 9.57 Natanael
 9.57 abunickabhi
 9.72 tigermaxi
 9.73 thejerber44
 9.99 Brayden Adams
 10.22 audiophile121
 10.32 sigalig
 10.44 20luky3
 10.78 swankfukinc
 10.95 Dylan Swarts
 10.96 miasponseller
 11.20 topppits
 11.34 Valken
 11.77 MJCuber05
 11.80 vilkkuti25
 11.87 Mike Hughey
 12.04 F0ggyB0y
 12.71 Awesomesaucer
 14.03 dschieses
 14.38 theos
 14.60 Zach Clark
 15.66 Schmizee
 16.61 Jacck
 16.87 alphastunz
 18.25 GC1998
 24.25 3x3 Loser
 31.41 xyzzy
*Square-1*(67)

 6.35 Sixstringcal
 8.61 chriscuber123
 9.84 thecubingwizard
 10.75 lejitcuber
 10.87 Marcus Siu
 11.77 Shadowjockey
 11.83 Kylegadj
 12.49 cuberkid10
 13.34 Zeke Mackay
 14.25 ichcubegern
 15.12 Zach Clark
 15.68 typo56
 15.99 THowlett
 16.10 trav1
 16.23 F0ggyB0y
 16.73 sigalig
 16.81 leomannen
 16.90 DGCubes
 17.01 TipsterTrickster
 17.62 G2013
 17.98 AidanNoogie
 18.76 JoXCuber
 18.78 Luke Garrett
 19.00 MattP98
 19.70 Turkey vld
 20.79 Willi
 20.81 MrKuba600
 21.52 BandedCubing101
 21.66 Keenan Johnson
 21.66 cubeshepherd
 21.86 tJardigradHe
 22.61 OriginalUsername
 23.15 Magdamini
 23.69 Valken
 23.72 LowSkill
 24.11 2017LAMB06
 24.40 whatshisbucket
 24.47 typeman5
 24.96 Underwatercuber
 25.41 MCuber
 26.03 Ethan Horspool
 26.81 mihnea3000
 27.03 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 30.83 Mcuber5
 30.85 sam596
 30.86 begiuli65
 32.39 Ghost Cuber
 34.00 buzzteam4
 34.12 Neb
 35.07 Bubbagrub
 36.57 tigermaxi
 37.17 bennettstouder
 37.75 jancsi02
 42.22 Nicole2w
 44.34 Mike Hughey
 45.48 miasponseller
 45.53 Lewis
 48.57 Bogdan
 50.36 NathanaelCubes
 59.90 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:05.33 Jacck
 1:06.72 abunickabhi
 1:14.78 swankfukinc
 1:30.28 tuga88
 DNF boroc226han
 DNF Dylan Swarts
 DNF julio974
*Skewb*(92)

 2.88 lejitcuber
 3.67 chriscuber123
 4.16 [email protected]
 4.27 tJardigradHe
 4.45 asacuber
 4.75 aaron paskow
 4.91 Magdamini
 4.94 PlatonCuber
 5.04 MrKuba600
 5.07 Marcus Siu
 5.16 cubeshepherd
 5.22 JMHCubed
 5.27 thecubingwizard
 5.35 THowlett
 5.43 CubingwithChris
 5.57 Kylegadj
 5.64 AdrianCubing
 5.70 MattP98
 5.85 LowSkill
 5.92 Willi
 6.03 MartinN13
 6.03 Shadowjockey
 6.29 Zeke Mackay
 6.31 João Vinicius
 6.45 Nicole2w
 6.65 OriginalUsername
 6.67 MCuber
 6.71 tigermaxi
 6.73 cuberkid10
 6.87 trav1
 6.91 DGCubes
 6.93 Alpha cuber
 7.10 Mcuber5
 7.18 oliviervlcube
 7.31 Luke Garrett
 7.31 BradenTheMagician
 7.34 boroc226han
 7.47 typo56
 7.51 julio974
 7.63 2017LAMB06
 7.68 Ethan Horspool
 7.79 InlandEmpireCuber
 8.16 jancsi02
 8.25 ichcubegern
 8.28 Darii
 8.40 Abhi
 8.52 NathanaelCubes
 8.59 whatshisbucket
 8.63 Ghost Cuber
 8.67 mihnea3000
 8.84 Keenan Johnson
 8.99 pga2002
 9.10 Bubbagrub
 9.38 Neb
 9.42 BandedCubing101
 10.03 buzzteam4
 10.26 T1_M0
 10.30 Matthewz1c
 10.31 Jonah Jarvis
 10.37 dean_clockisthebestevent
 10.48 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 10.51 speedsolver05
 10.61 Ontricus
 10.84 Bogdan
 11.13 miasponseller
 11.40 Toothcraver55
 11.42 Valken
 11.55 Lewis
 11.73 Dylan Swarts
 11.94 Natanael
 12.06 Schmizee
 12.50 bennettstouder
 12.61 MJCuber05
 12.73 swankfukinc
 13.92 Aneta5
 13.99 JoXCuber
 14.45 dschieses
 14.87 Mike Hughey
 16.03 topppits
 16.09 GC1998
 16.78 begiuli65
 17.05 F0ggyB0y
 19.02 Axel Lönnstedt
 20.11 Awesomesaucer
 20.82 Brayden Adams
 22.27 Jacck
 24.01 UnknownCanvas
 25.81 MatsBergsten
 28.88 Blizzard_Cubing
 29.84 3x3 Loser
 58.96 Statiic
 DNF theos
*Kilominx*(17)

 19.84 cubeshepherd
 30.95 ichcubegern
 33.87 OriginalUsername
 34.01 Shadowjockey
 40.44 Islam Kitiev
 46.72 abunickabhi
 46.90 Magdamini
 49.42 begiuli65
 51.31 Lewis
 58.15 BradenTheMagician
 59.16 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 1:03.11 swankfukinc
 1:04.65 Mike Hughey
 1:05.27 Neb
 1:17.15 aaron paskow
 1:25.80 Matthewz1c
 1:43.81 Blizzard_Cubing
*Mini Guildford*(15)

 4:02.36 dat1asiandude
 5:08.61 ichcubegern
 5:11.73 OriginalUsername
 5:30.62 jancsi02
 5:31.69 Mcuber5
 5:44.37 cubeshepherd
 5:55.83 trav1
 6:18.61 abunickabhi
 7:02.28 MattP98
 7:20.67 Nicole2w
 7:46.26 swankfukinc
 9:12.89 Lewis
 9:30.16 Darii
 10:04.70 InlandEmpireCuber
 10:43.29 Mike Hughey

*Contest results*

 1159 ichcubegern
 1145 cubeshepherd
 1112 Shadowjockey
 1084 OriginalUsername
 1075 thecubingwizard
 1054 cuberkid10
 1020 lejitcuber
 969 THowlett
 945 jancsi02
 914 JoXCuber
 913 chriscuber123
 865 Marcus Siu
 852 tJardigradHe
 818 abunickabhi
 776 MrKuba600
 774 MCuber
 751 BradenTheMagician
 750 Mcuber5
 748 Keenan Johnson
 729 Jonah Jarvis
 721 DGCubes
 717 mihnea3000
 701 trav1
 681 Valken
 661 MattP98
 658 2017LAMB06
 658 Kylegadj
 652 F0ggyB0y
 646 Luke Garrett
 645 aaron paskow
 645 Neb
 631 typo56
 621 sigalig
 604 NathanaelCubes
 593 Jscuber
 585 Ontricus
 584 AidanNoogie
 552 begiuli65
 538 buzzteam4
 537 CubingwithChris
 536 Zeke Mackay
 530 BandedCubing101
 524 Zach Clark
 510 asacuber
 504 Ethan Horspool
 492 Magdamini
 490 Abhi
 489 swankfukinc
 485 Tanki_cubed
 476 miasponseller
 476 Bogdan
 472 AdrianCubing
 465 tigermaxi
 460 MartinN13
 460 Kit Clement
 460 PlatonCuber
 457 T1_M0
 455 Mike Hughey
 430 Willi
 425 Dylan Swarts
 421 boroc226han
 421 Ghost Cuber
 419 typeman5
 407 FastCubeMaster
 406 Darii
 398 Natanael
 395 Glomnipotent
 389 [email protected]
 383 JMHCubed
 379 whatshisbucket
 371 Christian Foyle
 368 obelisk477
 365 The Cubinator
 358 bennettstouder
 354 Axel Lönnstedt
 349 InlandEmpireCuber
 343 Matthewz1c
 343 G2013
 342 sleipnir
 338 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 332 xyzzy
 314 ican97
 313 Toothcraver55
 309 Nicole2w
 299 DhruvA
 296 TipsterTrickster
 291 leomannen
 290 Lewis
 289 João Vinicius
 286 E-Cuber
 282 sam596
 279 speedsolver05
 277 julio974
 270 Petro Leum
 269 Keroma12
 266 Underwatercuber
 265 Cooki348
 264 pga2002
 264 LowSkill
 263 26doober
 257 Alpha cuber
 255 Aneta5
 238 topppits
 236 Jacck
 235 Matt Hudon
 233 MeshuggahX
 230 speedcube.insta
 226 Nitheesh fmc
 223 oliviervlcube
 220 MatsBergsten
 217 Blizzard_Cubing
 213 [email protected]
 207 Lennon Dorsey
 202 theos
 201 Manatee 10235
 198 dean_clockisthebestevent
 194 yghklvn
 185 Deri Nata Wijaya
 175 camcuber
 174 Bubbagrub
 172 kji269
 168 Awesomesaucer
 158 rubik2005
 157 epride17
 157 KingCobble29
 156 20luky3
 155 audiophile121
 148 Schmizee
 147 jackmaring
 146 GC1998
 141 MiguelinKali
 140 Ali161102
 138 Petri Krzywacki
 132 Statiic
 129 qwer13
 129 dnguyen2204
 126 Brayden Adams
 124 UnknownCanvas
 123 Josh5271
 120 Turkey vld
 118 thejerber44
 117 vilkkuti25
 117 pjk
 116 SpeedCubeReview
 109 Elo13
 107 SpartanSailor
 102 elimescube
 99 Equivocal_
 90 Billabob
 84 dschieses
 82 V.Kochergin
 80 OwenB
 80 CornerCutter
 79 RandomDude
 77 Dhruva Shaw
 76 Pixaler
 76 BerserkFrog
 71 Sixstringcal
 69 Mawo Halto
 68 Sub1Hour
 59 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
 53 One Wheel
 53 tuga88
 51 georgeanderre
 51 denthebro
 47 Bhaswanth
 45 MJCuber05
 45 hakatashi
 42 CamdenTheCubingPotato
 42 Prem The Cuber
 42 Tyler Fresh
 31 alphastunz
 30 OJ Cubing
 26 3x3 Loser
 25 h2f
 25 craccho
 24 Smudged Cuber
 24 Jude The Dude
 23 Awesome Cubemaster
 21 RyuKagamine
 21 Space
 19 mrjames113083
 19 dat1asiandude
 15 Islam Kitiev
 13 Lux
 11 Maxwheel318
 6 EdubCubez
 6 Ofedia
 5 rjelves
 4 1davey29


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 2, 2018)

First place in pyraminx 

(from the bottom)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 2, 2018)

The lottery:\[ \begin{array}{l}x_1\;=\:0,\;x_2\;=\:100,\;x_n\;=\x_{n-2}\;+\;x_{n-1})\;/\:2\\\\Who\;won?\;(round\;the\;answer)\end{array} \]

Yikes, I thought this would be a math formula? 
Now we will never know who won, or?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 3, 2018)

OK, the winning number was 67. That means this weeks winner is *Glomnipotent!!*
Congratulations!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 3, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> OK, the winning number was 67.


Okay, I get it now. Nice.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 5, 2018)

I only partially did this weekly more than a month ago and never submitted. After that I couldn't participate until today, so I am just posting these here for archival:

2x2x2: 7.41 1:09.29 6.60 6.06 6.88
3x3x3: 18.92 20.65 22.46 17.55 15.91
4x4x4: 1:04.88 1:14.67 1:09.08 57.82 1:04.63
5x5x5: 1:58.72 1:54.43 2:12.50 1:54.08 1:48.68
6x6x6: 3:36.32 3:27.62 3:46.24 3:40.88 3:16.85
7x7x7: 5:11.14 5:29.02 5:38.11 5:19.08 5:23.88
2+3+4 Relay: 1:35.74
2+3+4+5 Relay: 3:27.43
2+3+4+5+6 Relay: 7:18.04
2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay: 12:10.30
MegaMinx: 3:09.34 2:36.79 2:50.81 2:43.25 2:30.24
PyraMinx: 12.60 13.98 10.42 11.10 14.54
Square-1: 1:05.42 1:07.68 1:03.29 1:08.21 59.78
Skewb: 20.05 19.30 10.70 15.98 21.31
KiloMinx: 54.14 1:11.16.....THE END

Now hopefully I will be able to compete fully from now on again. Luxemburg is this weekend and I need some more solving


----------

